# Koi hat Stein im Maul



## Spoony (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe vorhin gesehen, daß einer meiner Koi irgendetwas im Maul hat. Da er handzahm ist, konnte ich das Objekt auch berühren... es scheint sich um einen Stein zu handeln, den er nicht mehr ausgespuckt bekommt. Habe den Stein mehrfach zwischen den Fingern gehabt, ihn aber auch nicht herausbekommen, wobei ich auch nicht gewaltsam dran herumgerissen habe.

Frage: Was kann ich jetzt machen?! 


Gruß

Spoony


----------



## sternhausen (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi hat Stein im Maul*

Hallo Spoony

Wenn du den Stein so wirklich nicht raus bekommst, hast du 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Einen Koitierarzt zur Hilfe zu holen
oder
2. den Koi selbst zu betäuben und dann versuchen, vorsichtig und in Ruhe den Stein rauszuholen

Im Normalfall ist es so, dass du den Stein auf dem Weg auf dem er rein gekommen ist, auch wieder raus bekommen müsstest.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Spoony (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi hat Stein im Maul*

Schonmal Danke!

Habe jetzt gesehen, daß er den doch recht großen Stein vorhin richtig runtergeschluckt hat und dann wieder so weit hochgewürgt hat bis er wieder etwas aus dem Maul herausstand.

Wie genau betäube ich ihn denn? War das mit Nelkenöl? Wenn ja, welche Dosis muß ich ihm denn da verpassen?


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi hat Stein im Maul*

Hallo Timo,

dasselbe hatte ein Freund mit seinem Koi. Wir haben ihn in eine Wanne mit etwas Wasser gepackt. Einer hielt das Maul offen, der andere hohlte den Stein mit einer Pinzette aus dem Maul. 

Der Koi war richtig erleichtert und wurde meinem Freund gegenüber richtig Handzahm. Heißt heute natürlich "Stoni" 

Betäuben finde ich zu riskant, man beachte auch was Angler machen die holen den Angelhaken aus dem Maul und die Fische überleben, scheinen im Maulbereich hart im nehmen zu sein.


----------



## Spoony (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi hat Stein im Maul*

Ok, ich werde ihn dann morgen mal fangen und es in einer Wanne versuchen. Habe schon Sorge, daß er die Nacht gar nicht überlebt....


----------



## sternhausen (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi hat Stein im Maul*

Hi zusammen

Das betäuben von Koi ist absolut kein Problem, wenn man sich an die Dosieranleitung des Betäubungsmittel sowie einige andere wichtige Kleinigkeiten hält.
Ich verwende dazu  Sedal.
Nelkenöl funzt auch, damit hab eich aber keine Erfahrung
Versuche mal einen 60cm Koi festzuhalten , ich denke da hat der Koi mehr Stress und Verletzungsrisiko als ein Fisch, der mal für einige Minuten betäubt ist.
Aber selbstverständlich sollte man kein Lebewesen ohne driftigen Grund betäuben.
Man sollte für jeden Fall extra entscheiden ob es notwendig ist, oder nicht.
Wer es sich nicht zutraut, oder noch nie gemacht hat, sollte eventuell Rat und Unterstützung bei einem Fischtierarzt oder erfahrenen Koibesitzer suchen.

Grüße Reinhard


----------

